

Ask HN: tools/methodologies to collect and flesh out idea's - risratorn

I've got a collection of idea's that I'm constantly adding to when I think of a project that I want to work on some day. Problem is that this collection is spread out over several media. I have a moleskin that I take notes in, use evernote and/or pinboard to save websites/tools I want to use on one of these projects, etc ...&#60;p&#62;How do established founders actually collect their idea's on new projects and flesh them out? What tools and methodologies do they use?
======
marissa0909
A picture says a thousand words and I have found it useful to model pictures
for different audiences. The most important method I found was to do a video -
take your idea and convert it into a video. This will come in handy for most
of your audiences, team, recruits etc. if you make it emotional, you quadruple
your audience esp if your product is likely to be a consumer , education or
other retail type of product. We made a video of our beta users (classroom of
kids & teachers) and had many requests to put it on our website (its unlisted
at the moment) or copy to Cd, by parents and other schools. The video gives
you a means to tell your story in ways that a mere product demo can never do.
Hope that helps. Marissa. Check us out: www.cashtivity.com

